

Tenus – Golang Powered Linux Networking - ferrantim
http://containerops.org/2014/07/30/tenus-golang-powered-linux-networking/

======
signa11
> There is no design document, no complete specification other than the source
> code. Yay!

this is not correct. netlink is an rfc :
[http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc3549.txt](http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc3549.txt),
and if you look for netlink sockets, you can get tons of great tutorials as
well as references.

------
Ironballs
It annoys me to see the language called _Golang_ , when it very clearly is
just plainly _Go_. That said, the only way to find anything on Google is to
search with "golang <issue>".

~~~
TallGuyShort
Which is exactly why everyone calls it "Golang". If you never refer to it as
"Golang", any search for which your content might be a reasonable result is
going to lose itself in all the other uses of the word "Go". It annoyed me to
see it called "Go", as it does whenever I see a tool choose an extremely
commonly used or ambiguous word for it's name.

~~~
fnordsensei
It's a bit odd that Google didn't pick a name with an empty googlespace seeing
as they should be the kings of SEO.

~~~
jimmcslim
Especially since they have been down this road before... didn't MS
introduction of C# cause all sorts of problems for their search initially?

------
rcarmo
This has awesome potential for orchestration tools, but I hope it's taken up
as a separate tool -- I wouldn't want to pre-bake all of my networking into a
Dockerfile, it would be best to have it done independently.

------
akerl_
This looks awesome!

Minor nitpick: I wish blog posts about a software project linked more
prominently to the source. I ended up searching the page for the word "GitHub"
to find the link.

